# Engine Projects



## thegallery (Jul 16, 2018)

Here are several of my engine projects:
http://www.thekilmerplace.com/steam engine page.html

http://www.thekilmerplace.com/winding steam engine page.html

http://www.thekilmerplace.com/engine.html

You can view the non engine stuff st:

http://www.thekilmerplace.com/index.html


----------



## natalefr (Jul 16, 2018)

Wow ! Nice and professional site


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 17, 2018)

Quite an array of engines and other projects there. Engineering Eye-Candy for sure.

Thank You for Posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## chucketn (Jul 17, 2018)

Must be from 'Down Under'... All the videos appear upside down for me...


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 20, 2020)

I’ve scoured the internet for an operating 28 cylinder  model p&w engine. Has anyone built one?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have seen a few over the years started, but I cant recall ever seeing one running.


----------



## awake (Jul 21, 2020)

Steve, I had to read that three times before it clicked. I kept thinking, "if they were able to start the engine, why didn't it keep running?" Then I realized that you meant - I think you meant - that they started _building_ the engine.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 21, 2020)

Sorry for the confusion I finally found a patent drawing of the articulated counterweight and the reason for it.  The guy that invented it was much higher educated than me. He said the crankshaft was too heavy so he had it lightened. Knowing that the minute flexing might cause issues down the road so he did extensive vibration analysis and endless calculations then came up with this device. Since a model engine can’t produce anywhere near the hp per pound that the big motor could I don’t think it would be needed. The model crank may look like a pretzel but it would be very difficult to get into dynamics like the full size one.  Being a hotrodder I probably would push the model to its limits just to see how fast it could run.   I would base it on Mr. Hogsons’ 18 cylinder  motor. If the model motor could make 15 hp at 4-5000 rpm it would be fantastic. I plan on designing a brake Dtho for testing Too. Several have done these for cart motors so it’s no too difficult or expensive.  It’s a matter of bailing out of two of my other expensive hobbies. Classic cars and boats.  I have one of each for sale cheap.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 21, 2020)

I got out of the hot rods and into model building. Now I only buy a half a gallon of turbo blue a year instead of 22 gallons every two or three weeks.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 21, 2020)

Ha,ha nitro is $40 a gallon now. I think it’s $840 for a 42 gallon drum.  That size has to do with home land security. More on that later if interested.  I don’t have any nitro capable motors so I don’t worry about it.


----------

